

Beware founders who read the Steve Jobs biography - rfairfax

Some read the Steve Jobs biography and view it as (A) a validation of their personal theory of themselves as immortal gods. Others view it as (B) a check on their potentially destructive and divisive behavior.<p>How your founder interprets the book will have an enormous influence on your personal happiness in the next few months. I hope, for your sake, that your founder is more B than A.
======
jwdunne
Or there is an option C, where you learn from both the good and bad parts.

In a lot of regards, it's inspirational. For example, his openness to new
experiences and how experiences later found themselves as inspiration. Nobody
can say that openness to novel experiences is a bad thing and I also know a
lot of people who are closed like a book. The book is full of these stories
which we can use to help better ourselves.

On the flip side, some of the abuse people had to deal with is not right and
this is how you shouldn't be treating people - regardless of whether you're a
genius. We're still bettering ourselves though.

Either way you look at it, it's still an interesting read.

